# Great Rescue Dog Stories



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

If you have several minutes and want to read some wonderful stories of dogs rescued by GRRNT that are now assistance dogs and therapy dogs, go to this link and download the summer newsletter:
http://www.goldenretrievers.org/newsletter/index.html
There are some funny, heartwarming, emotional and happy stories of dogs rescued by GRRNT over the years now giving back to the community. You might want to have a tissue handy for some of the stories of these truly amazing Goldens.


----------

